# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Mattyd's Workbook

## mattyd

Hello, this is my workbook. For starters i have been doing RCs (poke finger through palm, plug nose and check watch) and SAT whenever it comes to mind. My dream journal (offline) is starting to take form with some dreams that I remember more than a few fragments of. I think I'll try MILD for a while and see what happens, I haven't had any LDs so far, but i have been having more vivid dreams recently, I'm pretty sure I just need to get a little bit more used to doing my RCs. Anyway, my short term goals are probably to first off have my first LD, and to discover if MILD is right for me. My (semi)long term goals are probably having a stable LD maybe around once every week or two?

----------


## mattyd

Oh and so far no recurring elements in any of my dreams, unless seeing a friend in my dreams counts. Also i seem to quite literally only see the faces of DCs that are not modeled off of people, although I just know who the real people are naturally. (for example i saw Vivi from FF9 in one of my dreams (search if you dont know))

----------


## Caenis

Hello mattyd, welcome to the class!  Your friend could count as a dream sign, yes.  Now that your dreams are becoming more vivid and easier to remember, dream signs should start sticking out to you more and more.  The face thing could be a dream sign too.

So have you read lesson 1?  It has some tips for how to increase your chances of having lucid or vivid dreams, like diet changes.  Have you been incubating dreams or using mantras with MILD too?

----------


## mattyd

I've been trying the mantras, and if I have a dream I want to continue on I try to continue into it with me doing an RC, etc. Last night I guess I was so tired that I just kinda slept through everything... And for the diet changes, I have been taking omega-3 cause I heard it can help and I don't mind having the other effects. I also keep taking my usual vitamins like C and just multivitamins but I don't have any B6 or other pills.

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome mattyd!  ::banana:: 

Oooh you could also drink some apple juice or eat some bananas (they have b6) if you want :3 I find that when I take them, my dreams get reaaally vivid. But it's different for everyone, so just try to find out what works best for you  :smiley: 

By the way, what mantras are you using? 

Good luck and happy dreaming  ::D:

----------


## mattyd

I think I'll try switching from my previous mantra, it was in future, and while doing a little bit of research I saw that many people have more success with one in present. I think I'll try something basic like "I am dreaming" so that it's my last thought before sleep.
Edit: Just realized when the chats were and I _think_ I can make it for the one at 8 (10 here)

----------


## mattyd

Pretty happy about my dream recall today  :smiley:  I got 2 dreams (no fragments) and the second was actually pretty vivid and long compared to usual, maybe cause i slept about 11 hours? No lucids yet but since I woke up to write the first dream, I tried WBTB and MILD, I tend to wake up easy so I only spent a few minutes up. Tonight I think I'll try to expand on the second dream. Well I switched from male to female and back to male again so it was pretty weird. And also cheese is my weapon (food) of choice for vivid dreams.

edit: is it just me or is all the text in pink? *reality checks

----------


## mattyd

Horrible sleep last night  :Sad:  Couldn't concentrate enough for MILD and didn't get to sleep until 1. Hopefully tonight it's better, also my recall was pretty bad, I only remembered a small part of a dream. Also the text is fixed but it actually was pink for a while.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah sorry about the pink text thing. DV is quirky like that  :wink2: 

And super sorry that you had a bad night's sleep. The good news is that you'll probably be extra tired tonight and be able to get to sleep earlier. You could also try a lucid nap later today if you have the time. It works like a long WBTB basically, and I've had several lucids that way.

----------


## mattyd

Not much luck, but my recall is back to normal. Was going to try a lucid nap but my sister just left to Quebec for a few weeks so I ended up not trying it. Still trying the MILD technique, and I think I'll continue with it for a week or two more. I keep reminding myself to do a RC when I wake up, incase it is a FA.

----------


## mattyd

Just woke up from a nap.. tried super long WBTB/WILD (10 hours). I think I got into SP but I forgot what to do after that... now that I'm up I feel _really_  tired, and kinda like one of my dreams while I was a kid (kinda hard to explain, maybe I used to go into SP but grew out of it?) Didn't get my first LD but I see why it's so recommended. After a week or so more of MILD, I might try WILD ( outside of naps). Just realized that I might have woken up before my first REM stage?

Edit :




> Its very difficult to describe.. Its as if I'm floating a few inches above my head, and I've... lost connection to my muscles in a way. Its rather strange... but very comfortable.



 I think that's what my SP is, but for some reason I must have a mental block of thinking (from a while ago) that that was an OBE... (and realized that I could've gone lucid a few months ago by accident (and i missed it  :Sad:  ) I think I'll try this tomorrow about a half hour after I wake up.

----------


## paigeyemps

> After a week or so more of MILD, I might try WILD ( outside of naps).



Cool, MILD is a very good technique for first LDs  ::D:  Good luck!

----------


## mattyd

Still not much luck, but last night I think if it was a different dream I would've become lucid. It was one of those dreams where you're falling down some cliff or something and when you're about to hit the ground you wake up. I caught myself with basically a blink instead of my eyes completely opening and tried to re-dream it, unfortunately my eyes opened and I lost it. ( I'm pretty sure I nearly became lucid on the first one, I did a reality check  :tongue2:  )

----------


## paigeyemps

> Still not much luck, but last night I think if it was a different dream I would've become lucid. It was one of those dreams where you're falling down some cliff or something and when you're about to hit the ground you wake up.



Know that feel x) Not only do I wake up, but my legs twitch like crazy hahaha. Nice job on the almost-lucid though, at least you remembered to RC  :smiley:

----------


## mattyd

My recall was pretty weird this morning, I woke up, laid there trying to remember for a minute and couldn't remember a thing, so I wrote in my DJ that I hadn't recalled anything. Then when I was about to get up, i thought of something (and it was related to the dream) and remembered a pretty long dream (it had two parts). It was definitely pretty weird, but I'm happy that my recall is coming back from when I was sick and company was over.

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh cool! Have you also had instances where you randomly remembered dream fragments throughout the day?

----------


## mattyd

Not yet at least. I have noticed that I've been more aware of when I end my sleep cycles, cause sometimes I wake up twice in a night and remember my dreams. (but I was to lazy to write them) And the difference for me is that if I wake up randomly in the night I would be really tired but this waking up doesn't bother me.

----------


## paigeyemps

Nice! You can use that to your advantage, definitely. If you become familiar with the end of your sleep cycles, you can be in a better position to DEILD! Or pretty much any technique which requires you to wake up and retain awareness  ::D:

----------


## mattyd

Another weird night, I had a dream about having a lucid dream(i think) As in I got to sleep had a FA that I didn't notice then went back to sleep (in my dream) and had a lucid dream (but I wasn't lucid) then woke up for no reason, then woke up in real like after that. The FA part din't really bother me, but I did a RC during it but wasn't aware enough to care about the result.

----------


## Caenis

That's pretty cool matty.  Which RC did you use?  So the RC indicated that you were in a dream, but you didn't care, or weren't aware enough to realize what that meant?  Try again tonight, and I'm sure you'll become lucid!  Dreaming about LDs means you're close, and you even did a RC!  So close!

----------


## mattyd

I think i used the finger(s) through hand technique but I wasn't aware enough to really notice the result. Anyway nothing really happened since then, last night I tried playing some sort of binaural beat and suggestion sort of thing. I found the binaural beats made me unable to sleep, so I put my fan on for an hour, put the headphones away and used the normal built-in speakers. I didn't really sleep, but when the fan stopped it was at the part where, if you went to sleep around the start of it would suggest "you are dreaming" and things like that during your dreams (after an hour). Since I wasn't asleep nothing really happened, except I had a different kind of sleep paralysis. (usually when I induce it myself it feels like my consciousness is out of my head if that makes sense)

----------


## Caenis

You mean like an OBE?  Were you able to see your body/face while still being connected to them?  That's happened to me in most of my LDs.  Did you have any HI while in SP?

I haven't tried binaural beats, but I've used isochronic tones before, they've worked well for me.  You don't need to wear headphones for them, so I just played the music softly and it didn't keep me up.  I hope tonight is more successful for you!

----------


## mattyd

A bit like an OBE, but it's like my consciousness is just barely floating out of my head, but it's not quite an OBE, mainly cause I don't see myself. Not quite sure what HI is... I might try isochronic tones sometime.

Edit: was going to join chat, but was busy just as i joined, hope I can join some other time though

----------


## paigeyemps

HI is hypnagogic imagery (sometimes called hypnagogic hallucinations or HH). It's those random, drifty scenes/blobs/objects/images you see flashing before your eyes as you start falling asleep  ::D:  Hypnagogic hallucinations may be auditory as well. You might notice some strange sounds that aren't really there as you start drifting off to sleep.

----------


## RareCola

> HI is hypnagogic imagery (sometimes called hypnagogic hallucinations or HH). It's those random, drifty scenes/blobs/objects/images you see flashing before your eyes as you start falling asleep  Hypnagogic hallucinations may be auditory as well. You might notice some strange sounds that aren't really there as you start drifting off to sleep.



They're different actually. Hypnagogic Imagery is the scenes specifically behind your eyes. Hypnagogic Hallucinations are noises you hear or things you see when you open your eyes.

----------


## paigeyemps

> They're different actually. Hypnagogic Imagery is the scenes specifically behind your eyes. Hypnagogic Hallucinations are noises you hear or things you see when you open your eyes.



Ooooh good to know, thanks Rare!  ::D:  Would the auditory noises in SP be auditory HH or....?

----------


## RareCola

> Ooooh good to know, thanks Rare!  Would the auditory noises in SP be auditory HH or....?



From what I understand, there are two different types of auditory noises you can hear. There's the type that's associated with the hypnagogic imagery you see behind your eyes, and there's the hallucinatory type. The imagery type is more "in your head" whereas the hallucinatory type appears to be more of an "outside" sound.

----------


## mattyd

Yeah, last night was pretty weird but I think I figured out what happened. I must have dreamt about dreaming and became lucid in a dream of a dream. (in other words I wasn't actually lucid) So the actual way the lucid one went was, I was with my family and we were going to leave to somewhere about 2 hours away (driving). So as soon as I entered the car, it shifted to near halfway there and I thought if we're already here I must be dreaming. Then I proceeded to do something (it was blurry though) and fell back into my sleep cycle. I know it was not actually lucid, cause I feel nothing but confused now (usually people feel excited), and I would've probably woken up at best a few minutes after becoming lucid, which I didn't.

Also, I have been getting used to looking at my HI when I notice it. It's pretty weird sometimes (although I can't really control it that much, usually just random).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So as soon as I entered the car, it shifted to near halfway there and I thought if we're already here I must be dreaming.



OH you're so almost there. You at least questioned your reality before slipping back into your sleep cycle, so you are so incredibly on the right track!





> They're different actually. Hypnagogic Imagery is the scenes specifically behind your eyes. Hypnagogic Hallucinations are noises you hear or things you see when you open your eyes.



THANK you for that. It's very easy to get those confused, especially if you haven't experienced both yet to be able to properly qualify the two. I myself didn't know there was a difference until quite recently, so I think that clarification should be helpful to alot of people.

----------


## mattyd

Another update (first DJ entry online) : Right Here 
I also found some very good inspiration for lucid dreaming. I've always liked the worlds that they describe in different fiction books, so I could become a character in one of the books. Another idea I had was that I could try doing some magic (which I would quite enjoy).

----------


## paigeyemps

> I also found some very good inspiration for lucid dreaming. I've always liked the worlds that they describe in different fiction books, so I could become a character in one of the books. Another idea I had was that I could try doing some magic (which I would quite enjoy).



Oh nice! You can incubate/visualize your preferred dream scenes, such as the fictional worlds you read about. I sometimes do this too, but I suck at visualization lol. But when they do come true, well, dreams really do come true! It's awesome, living in a world you made up on your own, with your own mind.  ::D: 

P.S. Magic is awesome!! Gaaaaaajdqwyerjsahdbwqaier it just really is. hahhaa Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## mattyd

Well, I obviously haven't posted since a while, but I keep trying my MILD techniques.
My goals for this month are:
Get better at my recall (and get back into doing my dream journal)
Get my first lucid
Use magic ex: summon something or use magic like most magicians in RPGs

I've also been trying to use this new thing I found here : Free Lucid Dreaming Subliminal Video
(I also have a possible reason for not getting my lucid yet: I'm only 14 as of now. I found in a study that many young people have lucid dreams without noticing, and so I may notice one by increasing my recall.)

----------

